# Downtown New York in B&W



## djportalatin (Jan 31, 2012)

You can see Freedom Tower starting to stand tall (the building that looks like it has two attennas on top, which are large cranes). In another couple of years it will be the most prominent building in the city. Enjoy!




Downtown Manhattan, New York - (B&amp;W) by Daniel Portalatin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## marmots (Jan 31, 2012)

i like it


----------



## PrestonS (Feb 1, 2012)

Really like the BW conversion.


----------



## xolauren22 (Feb 1, 2012)

its beautiful


----------



## cannpope (Feb 1, 2012)

I like!


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 1, 2012)

Great image. 

I like the strategic watermarking. It's prominent but doesn't detract from the image.


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice shot!!


----------



## Scuba (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the pic.  The watermark made me think of the batman spotlight shining into the sky.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't look at the image.. without the watermark distracting me.... since it is the darkest, most prominent thing in the photo.


----------



## djportalatin (Feb 1, 2012)

lol @ the Batman logo. I wish!

And thank you everyone for the kind words


----------



## JustinZ850 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice B&W, thanks for sharing


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

It looks like a toy. Well done.


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Great photo


----------



## bobnr32 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good shot!


----------



## Ariadne (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice shot, although I do feel your logo should be tucked in a lower corner.  I like how the arcs in the clouds above mirror the arc of the Brooklyn Bridge below.  Well done.


----------



## djportalatin (Feb 2, 2012)

Tonight I'll put up a new shot with my logo moved over to the corners to be less of a distraction.


----------



## jvozenilek (Mar 6, 2012)

Wonderful!

Except the logo


----------



## Frequency (Mar 6, 2012)

i took the log to be a pinnacle architecture  and went on to enjoy the city-scape without much trouble  ...Hope picture thieves also don't feel it that way 

Liked it a lot


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

That is an AWESOME shot!!! Just wondering, how did you edited it?


----------



## photolodico (Jun 8, 2012)

Really nice black and white balance. Watermark is totally distracting, but besides that it's a lovely image. Very dynamic.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 8, 2012)

nice! maybe try a slow shutter speed for glass water!


----------

